

Ask HN: Looking for a great Web Site Designer. Who do you recommend? - yalimgerger

Hi,<p>We are Gerger (www.gerger.co), the creators of Formspider (www.theformspider.com), the Web 2.0 framework for Oracle PL/SQL developers. We are preparing a new version of our product and we would like to renew our product web site www.theformspider.com along with it.<p>Our product Formspider is for a specific group of developers namely, the Oracle PL/SQL developers. It's mainly used in mid to large size companies to build Budgeting, Accounting, Order Management, HR, ERP etc.. software.<p>Current Web site was done by us a year and a half ago. It's nice but building web sites is not our focus. The site is also showing its age.<p>Formspider impresses our users with its simple and elegant design. It is perceived as an unusually high quality, very innovative product built with care and attention to detail. We would like our new web site reflect these facts.<p>We want a simple yet beautiful design in our web site. Readable large fonts, excellent copyright, gorgeous pictures, icons and screen shots should provide a enjoyable experience to the visitor. We don't want run of the mill, stock photos, icons and text anywhere on the site. Each page needs to be individually crafted and be of excellent quality.<p>The entire goal of the web site is to reflect the high quality of our product.<p>Our favorite product, company web sites are www.apple.com (you should have seen this coming at this point :-) ) and http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/<p>We've been struggling to find a freelancer or a team that can get this done. I thought of asking you on HN hoping that you can help.<p>Best,
Yalim
======
mryan
I can strongly recommend Dennis Covent - <http://denniscovent.com/>

He recently designed a site for me, and I was really impressed with the
quality of his work, and his responsiveness and attitude throughout the
project.

~~~
yalimgerger
I'll check it out. Many thanks.

------
mapleoin
There should be a who's hiring thread later today, that would be a better
place to post this: <http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=whoishiring>

~~~
yalimgerger
Thank you. We are not hiring. We are looking for a freelancer or a company to
do the work. Would that still be the right place to post?

~~~
orangethirty
There is also a freelancer thread. Keep posted, it should go live in the
coming minutes.

------
prehnra
My best advice is to find sites you like with similar functionality to what
you need and try to find out who did those. Often companies will share who
they used. If it is an internal person then he or she might be willing to
share inspirations or point to freelancers with similar approaches.

Note that this isn't really about the "look." Good designers are flexible
enough to work in many styles and are always trying to solve your unique
problem. What you are trying to spot is quality and familiarity with the
technologies you need.

------
ashraful
If you're still looking, check out my portfolio at
<http://www.madebyargon.com>

My email is: inlith@gmail.com

------
fabiandesimone
Hey Yalim,

What I usually do is go to Dribble and search for designers that I like. I´ll
contact them and work out a deal.

Most of the designs I´ve done for my projects were done that way and it has
worked out great.

------
4midori
We'd be glad to help. We have a stable of designers with different aesthetics,
I'm sure we'll have one to match.

<http://versastudio.com>

------
joeteplow
check out mikekus.com hes incredibly talented and works with a bunch of YC
Co's. Pricey but if you've got the money to spend....

~~~
fabiandesimone
Awesome design... last quote was in the XX.XXX range though.

------
michalkosecki
I'd be happy to help & support you :) please contact me at
contact@michalkosecki.com

www.michalkosecki.com

~~~
yalimgerger
Thanks Michal. I'll check out your web site and get back to you.

~~~
michalkosecki
The website is still under construction but you should definately check out my
works on deviantart <http://michalkosecki.deviantart.com/gallery/>

I found out that we have a common friend - Marcin from PlaceChallenge. I'm Art
Director at PlaceChallenge. :)

~~~
yalimgerger
Yes I noticed too. :-). Hope all is well with PlaceChallenge. I looked your
work. Quite nice. Did you make any other product web sites other than
PlaceChallenge web site?

~~~
michalkosecki
Well, most of people like these projects:
[http://michalkosecki.deviantart.com/art/FanPage-Trender-
two-...](http://michalkosecki.deviantart.com/art/FanPage-Trender-two-
versions-283923928) [http://michalkosecki.deviantart.com/art/Mobeelizer-
website-d...](http://michalkosecki.deviantart.com/art/Mobeelizer-website-
design-296614336) (please download these and check out the details :))

From time to time I'm making small landing pages like this:
<http://noacowork.pl/karta/>

And in case you've missed it - similar pages for PlaceChallenge games:
<http://runawayapp.com/> <http://www.serpentapp.com/>

There are also few more projects that I can't show yet, due to the NDA, sorry.

------
sidmitra
Feel free to ping us at <http://www.cloudshuffle.com>

~~~
yalimgerger
Did you do any startup/product web sites that are not in your portfolio on
your web site?

~~~
sidmitra
Yeah quite a few. I haven't updated the site in almost 6 months + there are
NDA issues with a few. So until they launch can't add some of them to my
folio.

~~~
yalimgerger
I'd be interested in seeing them.

~~~
sidmitra
Sure. You can find my email in my HN profile

